# How to tell is a Lab.Mbamba is M or F?



## JeffTSX (Oct 17, 2006)

About a month ago I got 3 Mbambas from an aquarium shop and I was told 2 of them were females. 3 weeks later I've noticed it was actually 2M and 1F. The 2 males were fighting a lot so I've gave one away. Just tonight, I found out the 2 mbambas are fighting again and to me, it looks like I've never got a female to begine with. So, can someone please tell me how to tell from a M or F. Also, anyone that has a picture of a female that would be great so I can compare. 

P.S. The dude at the shop checked the fish's belly and told me there is a way to tell and he was sure they were females.


----------



## JeffTSX (Oct 17, 2006)

Here are a few pictures...sorry, I know they are blurry



Is it even a mbamba or a emmiltos?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

With mouth brooders and to some extent on substrate spawners you can sex them by checking the vent area. There are two holes in the vent. If both holes are the same size it is a male. If one is larger than the other it is a female. Most books on African Chiclids have sketches or pics showing the difference.


----------

